#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 台北台大cos-  10/25.26

## 那岐

PF9
開催日期  2008.10.25（六）10.26（日）

不帶隊了喔!
大家在這邊乎相約到場去同樂吧!

大家一起去燦奔吧~~~


台北台大體育館

----------


## 若葉

六+1(認真

我星期天要被扯過去看搖滾樂XD(被揍
所以我只能星期六(爆炸)

嘎~~~~所以六大大的給他蓋下去啦!!哇哈哈哈哈(←瘋子

----------


## M.S.Keith

我兩天都會亂入ˇ
因為我也要帶我同學去（菸）

----------


## 小雪

希望是星期天呢
 還沒獸聚過
星期六就沒辦法去了

----------


## 龍龍

...........................................
大家玩的開心~
哈哈~~想去~XDDDDDDDDD

----------


## 布雷克

我也希望是星期六

加上我跟小虎那一份^^

----------


## 閻武狼

喵~~!!
有活動啊~~
貓貓要去~

週六+1

星期日是睡覺日~!

還是毛茸茸的摸起來最舒服了~!(笑，把旁邊在呆看的幼狼抓來抱

----------


## 呆虎鯨

呆鯨會去ｏｗｏ
　　好朋友生日所以去參加順便去ｐｆ
　　如果大家要獸聚的話呆鯨可能就沒辦法去了ˊｗˋ
　　只能再ｐｆ上跟大家打個招呼而已

　　無論要參加的獸多不多，想ｃｏｓ就ｃｏｓ吧ˇ
　　因為ｃｏｓ就是為了愛啊！

----------


## 漣漪月影

我要去幫同學拍驅魔cos
外加社團要求每個成員都要去
所以我星期去逛好了~
呵呵

----------

